# Outty snorkels - build w/ pics



## JPs300

Finally uploaded my photos, so posting a thread as promised. - I went for a smooth/sleek look that would somewhat blend in with the factory lines of the bike. Wanted function above all else though, so everything is plumbed full 2". 

I use PVC for the risers and an industrial flex ducting hose from a company called Flexible Technologies. For hook-ups/transitions I use metal exhaust tubing/jump size adapters from typical auto parts stores; gives a solid surface to clamp to, and minimal wall thickness to not choke the flow. - For the time being I utilized the stock belt box couplers, but now that I have some time I will probably switch them to 2x1.5 fernco adapters. 

The flex hose - 2" ID has 2" bend radius, stuff is awesome to work with: 










First things first, the stock air-box snorkel is a square tube with a rectangular entry into the box. Not very plausible to hook-up to, and it's also routed on the side of the box making it fairly tight between the air-box & side plastics. I elected to remove the stock inlet & block it off, then drilled a 2" hole angled into the bottom and built a custom inlet using a short section of 2" exhaust tubing welded to a piece of 14g steal to build a flange. 

Block-off plate: 









New inlet: 













































Mounted on bike: 









The risers themselves are 2" PVC, which I sanded & painted with rattle-can bed liner spray. - Has held up well on many previous builds & is easily touched up if it gets hit hard. I routed the belt int & exhaust out through the lower section of the pod plastic, while I took the air box rider out through the stock front compartment lid. Routing out through the front requires relocating the fuse/relay box; I simply hung it down the front frame rail & zip-tied it in place. It can now easily be accessed through the wheel well. 

Belt int/exh consist of a 2" coupler, 2" street elbow, 6.5" of pipe, a 2" 45* coupler, and a 3" section of pipe slash cut to form tip. The intake riser is simply a 2" 45* coupler, roughly 11" of pipe, another 45* coupler and another 3" section of pipe slash cut. - For hooking up to the flex hose, the belt int & exh have a 3/4 section of pipe glued into the bottoms of the couplers, then I siliconed & riveted a short section of 2" exhaust tubing in that sticks out far enough for the hose & a clamp to slide on. On the air box riser I was able to just use a 2x1.5 fernco fitting attached to the flex hose via a short section of 2" exhaust tubing. 



















Flex hose routed up to holes in pod plastic for belt int/exh: 


















Belt exh coming out of belt box: 









Looping around to right side of bike & following side plastic/shift rod up to top(had to "ova" flex hose for fitment past shift rod): 









Belt intake hose: 









This pic shows the air box intake, banded to the tubing & fernco, along with a short section of heat/abrasion resistant sleeving for where it wrapped around the frame(and past the rad/fan till I had time to relocate it). 











**Had one slight issue. - With the belt snorks pointed slightly outward as I did them(so exh air doesn't blow directly at me) the brake master cylinder wouldn't clear the left snork beyond half turn. I could turn it in or loose the little tip to get it to clear, but just rolled the brake lever up about 45* and went with it. Not sure if I'll change it or not, brake lever doesn't bother me where it's at. 

Pretty happy with the results


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## Crawfishie!!

That's some clean work. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## bruteman19

It looks good


----------



## JPs300

Thanks guys.


----------



## jrpro130

Looks really good!!!


----------



## sloboy

Does that hose handle the heat from the engine pretty good?


----------



## 02KODIAK400

looks great


----------



## Shrek

Nice job


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?krrzls


----------



## JPs300

The flex hose handles engine heat fine, on the belt exh side where it's within 1" of the exhaust I have a section of heat sleeve roughly 1' long slid on and banded on with the hose itself @ the coupler. - The pic doesn't show it because it was during mock-up.


----------



## fstang24

those are some **** good looking snorkels, good job


----------

